# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  Cañete designado Comisario de Energía y Cambio Climático, juas, juas, juas, juas

## NoRegistrado

http://www.elmundo.es/internacional/...b1c8b457b.HTML

Increíble. de energía bien porque tiene intereses en empresas de ese sector. Pero de ¿¿Cambio Climático?? Será que quieren que cambie en clima, porque de medio ambiente éste señor sabe poco.

Lo bueno es que tiene que rendir cuentas a una mujer eslovena...

Bueno, más de lo mismo.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## No Registrado

La Eurocámara aprueba a Cañete como comisario de Clima y Energía
Los socialdemócratas europeos se dividen entre el sí y el no y los Verdes y la Izquierda Unitaria votan en contra
(El país)

----------


## Unregistered

El que se está riendo de todos nosotros es Cañete, para ser ministro de medio ambiente en España no pasa nada con tener intereses en empresas de carburantes, porque cuando va a por el puesto en Europa, vende sus acciones a todo correr y dice que eso demuestra que YA no tiene intereses con lo que está reconociendo que antes sí tenía, en este pais vale todo, pero todo. Que vergüenza de comisario europeo, que vergüenza de pais.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> La Eurocámara aprueba a Cañete como comisario de Clima y Energía
> Los socialdemócratas europeos se dividen entre el sí y el no y los Verdes y la Izquierda Unitaria votan en contra
> (El país)


No creo que Cañete esté riéndose mucho por la forma en la que ha sido nombrado. Ha tenido que desvestirse y mostrar sus vergüenzas, siendo criticado en todos los medios de comunicación, españoles y europeos, incluso estadounidenses. Quedando su imagen aún más por el suelo de lo que estaba antes de ir allí. Ha sido elegido por un empecinamiento de Juncker y las deleznable política europea de compensaciones. Pero se terminará arrepintiendo.

 Estaba claro que Juncker se iba a salir con la suya, nadie dudaba eso. Pero todo esto ha servido para dejar a las claras que en España el ministro que controla el Medio Ambiente, lo puede ser cualquiera, incluso el que con sus actos y sus intereses sería el último candidato. A las pruebas me remito: Cañete a su paso por el ministerio que ha regentado ha sido Atila:
-Destrozo del río Tajo consolidando un modelo de agricultura insostenible.
-Ley de Costas. Otro destrozo.
-Ley de Montes. Igual
-Gestión horrible de las subvenciones agrícolas.
-ETC.

 Por eso, sí, JUAS JUAS, JUAS,  a un nombramiento patético y un espectáculo lamentable el que ha dado Cañete mostrando una imagen de mi país lamentable, que no es la nuestra, sino la suya.

 Lo bueno es que la gente se está hartando sobremanera, y ya está empezando a no tolerar ciertas cosas. TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC.

 Saludos. Miguel

----------

